
Everything you need to know about the slow-carb diet/ 4 hour body. Food list - gamechangr
https://medium.com/@erinfrey/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-slow-carb-diet-a67062761d92
======
timmytwotime
This looks like the seemingly popular ketogenic or paleo type diet. However,
because it has "4 hour" in it some might think it's IF too.

